# С новым 2013 годом.



## грум (30 Дек 2012)

Поздравляю всех с наступающим 2013 годом!Желаю здоровья счастья и всего самого,самого лучшего вам и вашим близким!!!


----------



## shestale (30 Дек 2012)

Всех благ и удачи в новом 2013 году!!!


----------



## Severnyj (30 Дек 2012)

Гляжу на день раньше начинаете праздновать))


----------



## akok (30 Дек 2012)

Обогнал меня )))





*
Уважаемые пользователи, поздравляю вас с наступающим Новым 2013 Годом! Пусть он вам принесет только радость, а все плохое уйдет с уходящим годом дракона.​
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!*


----------



## thyrex (31 Дек 2012)

*Дорогие друзья!*​
*Подходит к своему логическому завершению 2012 год. Год, который подтвердил наши сомнения по трактовке календаря майя. Беды не случилось, и на пороге уже год Черной Водяной Змеи, который, надеюсь, принесет нам всем только удачу, а форуму - новый виток развития*

*С наступающим Новым 2013 годом!!!*

[table 0 0 0]*Пусть мороз серебрится порошею,[BR]Заметая любую беду;[BR]Я желаю вам только хорошего[BR]В наступающем Новом году![BR][BR]Пусть Новый год и белый снег[BR]Вам радость принесут и смех,[BR]Обиды, горечь, непокой[BR]Пусть пронесутся стороной[BR][BR]Пусть Новый год как гость желанный,[BR]Торжественно в ваш дом войдет.[BR]Веселья, радости и счастья[BR]С собою вместе принесет!​*|


​[/table]​


----------



## Сашка (31 Дек 2012)

*Лучшее поздравление с новым 2013 годом*

всех с наступающим!!!!


----------



## S.R (31 Дек 2012)

*Поздравляю всех с наступающим Новым годом!*


----------



## FreddikMerfi (31 Дек 2012)

Поздравляю всех форумчан с наступающим Новым 2013 годом. Желаю всего наилучшего. Успехов, счастья и всего всего что хочется, где хочется и когда хочется.


----------



## orderman (31 Дек 2012)

​





В год Змеи желаю вам,
 Все делить напополам,
 Счастье, деньги и удачу,
 Трудные решать задачи,
 Только вместе — не иначе.
 Вам Змея преподнесет,
 Столько счастья в Новый Год
 Что один не унесет,
 Лишь двоим все по плечу,
 На двоих одну мечту,
 Вам желаю разделить,
 И ее осуществить. ​


----------



## Кирилл (31 Дек 2012)

Хм .... меня тут посетило ярко выраженное чувство того,что желают на новый год.
Чувствую себя счастливым.
Приезжали друзья,договорились на время когда собираемся.
Размялись пивчиком.
Дорогая приносит периодически ложку с чем нибудь продегустировать.
К ней приехала подруга и они что то там обсуждают.
Сын собирает конструктор и приносит хвастаться поделками,для деда мороза стих выучил.
За окном снежок,свежо.
Заботы как то стали неважны.
Все ждут того момента,когда все будут делиться друг с другом радостью.
Когда все разделяют одни и те же чувства.
Радуйтесь люди,желайте друг другу благ от чистого сердца,будьте счастливыми и оставьте побольше всего хорошего,теплого и искреннего ,всю радость что принесет вам эта долгожданная ночь!
Поздравляю!


----------



## glax24 (31 Дек 2012)

*Желаю всем огромного здоровья.* С наступающим новым годом!


----------



## Techno (31 Дек 2012)

Да, главное это здоровье родных и близких. Остальное все ерунда

С наступающим!!!


----------



## Sandor (31 Дек 2012)

От всей души поздравляю форумчан с Новым годом!
Пусть сбываются не все желания, а то станет скучно)


----------



## shestale (31 Дек 2012)

Sandor написал(а):


> Пусть сбываются не все желания, а то станет скучно)


Так мы новые загадаем)))


----------



## OKshef (31 Дек 2012)

Всех-всех-всех!!! С Новым Годом! 

Цитата неустановленного автора


> Каждый человек рождается 1-го января заново. Воспользуйся этим и начни жизнь с чистого листа.


----------



## machito (31 Дек 2012)

Значит я всех ближе к 12 нуль-нуль ))
Поздравляю всех фрумчан а так же гостей форума..здоровья удачи !!!


----------



## Кирилл (31 Дек 2012)

machito написал(а):


> Значит я всех ближе к 12 нуль-нуль ))
> Поздравляю всех фрумчан а так же гостей форума..здоровья удачи !!!



часовые пояса н учел!


----------



## machito (31 Дек 2012)

:sarcastic: дак я дегустирую тёщин погребок...первая запара :sarcastic:


----------



## shestale (31 Дек 2012)

Ура!!! Наступил новый 2013 год!!!

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 28 секунд_


machito написал(а):


> Значит я всех ближе к 12 нуль-нуль ))


У нас наверное одинаковый часовой пояс, но Кирилл нас опередил)))


----------



## machito (31 Дек 2012)

.....*С новым Годом !!!*
:victory: [MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tolt8qaNSAQ[/MEDIA]


----------



## M.B (31 Дек 2012)

Поздравляю форумчан с замечательным праздником, который вот-вот уже наступит (может у некоторых уже наступил ). 


Спойлер












Искренне желаю здоровья, счастья и любви. Пусть все ваши мечты сбудутся. Отмечайте этот праздник только с родными и близкими, храните их. Удачи в Новом 2013 Году!!!

Ждем, осталось совсем чуть-чуть 


Спойлер












P.S С картинками переборщил :biggrin:
Информация
картинки убрал под спойлер, учитывайте размер при вставке.
С новым годом


----------



## machito (31 Дек 2012)

M.B написал(а):


> С картинками переборщил


Явно *%* тому виной :sarcastic:


----------



## MstrGreen (31 Дек 2012)

Поздравляю Всех с Наступившим и Наступающим )))!!!)))


----------



## Phoenix (31 Дек 2012)

Всех с Новым Годом !


----------



## edde (31 Дек 2012)

С новым годом, друзья! Всем счастья, крепкого здоровья и хорошего настроения в новом году!


----------



## aidoqa (1 Янв 2013)

С НОВЫм годом)!!


----------



## goredey (7 Янв 2013)

Малость запоздал, но всех с наступившим!


----------

